# Black Handlers Jacket???



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking for a nice handlers jacket in black. Have plenty in white. Thanks,


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

David,

My wonderful husband just got my a golden lakes reversible quilted jacket - I like it! You may not need to quilted version though!

FOM


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have the standard Golden Lakes reversible and like it, although I almost never use the black side.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Golden Lakes makes a nice Mesh Black Jacket. Perfect for summer hunt tests.


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

You can also look at www.i-bumper.com/indestructabumper. They have a black one. I just got the reversible one from them yesterday and it is real nice


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got this one in black and white and like them both.

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R235-001


----------



## xqwerty13x (Nov 12, 2007)

place for custom made jackets
http://www.tradingjackets.com/default.asp


----------

